# .Avi file den Hintergrund Transparent machen.



## SameX (5. November 2005)

*.Avi file den Hintergrund Transparent mache in AE*

Also hab folgendes problem ich habe ein Avi Film erstellt mit CInema 4D
Mit einem Weißen Hintergrund diesen würde ich gerne bei Adobe After effects Transparent machen aber wie?
Freue mich über jede antwort.
MFG


----------



## axn (5. November 2005)

Guten Tag!

Warum renderst du denn nicht im Cinema mit Alphakanal? Dann ist der Hintergrund transparent. 

mfg

axn


----------



## SameX (5. November 2005)

Hab ich gemacht Alpha Kanal eingestellt jetz habe ich auch so 80 Tiff bilder nur was mache ich jetz damit?


----------



## axn (6. November 2005)

Guten Abend!

Wie meinst du das? - Importieren in AFX. Entweder fragt er dich gleich danach wie er den Alphakanal interpretieren soll oder du klickst rechts auf die Tiff-Sequenz, wählst Footage interpretieren -> Footage einstellen und Direkt.

mfg

axn


----------

